# Acupuncture and cycle length



## Fennel2018 (Jul 29, 2018)

Hi all, this is my first post I hope it's in the right place. I am 32 and started ttc four months ago. I started charting in May. My cycle length has always been 28/29 days, with O day around CD 16/17 (makes luteal a little short I realise).

I started acupuncture 4 or 5 weeks ago now which was primarily for anxiety. I mentioned I was ttc but that it was early days and I wasn't worried but stupidly (maybe) made a comment like "if you can do anything to enhance me fertility that would be a bonus".

I am now CD 30 and no AF in sight.. I've read that acupuncture can do strange things to cycles I'm very worried mine will become unusually long, I was quite happy with my 28 days.. I had negative pregnancy tests on CD 27 (early detection) & CD29.

My acupuncturist said he hopes my AF will have arrived before he sees me next week.. Has anyone had experience with this? If so how many cycles did your cycle change for? My boobs are a little tender so I hope that means AF is in sight..


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi fennel

Yes you're right acupuncture can change cycles especially when it's new for you. As it's not usual for you to have such long cycles I'd make a GP appointment if AF hasn't shown next week just to check you over especially as the pregnancy tests are negative.

Here's a link to the acupuncture section you might find useful http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=388.0

Dory 
Xx


----------



## Fennel2018 (Jul 29, 2018)

Thank you Dory I had not seen that acupuncture section!


----------

